# iPod 2G 10G. Pas de CD d'installation



## Weedles (28 Août 2004)

Je viens d'acheter un ipod 10gb de 2eme generation mais je n'ai pa eu le cd d'installation car le cher monsieur qui me l'a vendu la perdu...
Pourrait on m'aider à trouver le logiciel  pour installer ce ipod.
Merci et dsl si je post pas au bon endroit je connais pas


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2004)

Il te faut iTunes, c'est tout. Tu branches ton iPod et hop.


----------



## fredlameche (23 Mai 2008)

salut weedles

je viens de voir ton post.

je suis à la recherche d'un ipod 2 g 10go comme celui que tu viens de citer et qui m'a été dérobé la semaine dernière.

son numéro de serie est : U22470PLMMB
tu le trouvera au dos de l'ipod
et il a un rayure sur la molette cliquable en façade

c un ipod auquel je tien beaucoup merci de verifier si c celui dont je parle merci


----------

